# Help please... sick new FH



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sad, I was hoping not to have to post in this section! 


My new baby FH is listless, he barely ate last night and today he has periods where he loses his balance, or lists from side to side. At other times he looks quiet but upright. I don't know if it is swimbladder disease but as he is not eating today I cannot give him peas 


a few details:

Bought the fish last saturday (6 days ago) and he was eating ok till yesterday. Kindof picky in what he liked but ate pretty well overall.

40g tank

only this fish in it

was cycled for a few months prior, I used it to quarantine some rainbows for a month before putting them in with my angels, the rainbows were fine and were out of that tank for at least a month before I put him in it. Only other addition were some anubias plants that sat in there for almost a month before I put him in.

LED lighting

bit of hazy green water (algae)

pH: 6.8

ammonia: 0

Nitrite: 0

Temp: 78

Fluval external filter with filter floss, carbon and bio media (ceramic rings)



I really hope he doesn't die but it doesn't look good.... Any suggestions?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Can you test the KH/GH and see if some epsom salts might help?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Elle said:


> Can you test the KH/GH and see if some epsom salts might help?


I think I can, let me see if I can find my test


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Was there any fish in the tank for the last month?

Have you been doing any water changes since adding the FH?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Elle said:


> Can you test the KH/GH and see if some epsom salts might help?


gh of 1
kh of 2

Not good, eh?  I haven't been testing for it, I bought the test a while ago but hadn't used it. But it did give me the opportunitity to use the TAILORED AQUATICS ALKALINITY UP Tailored Aquatics that I won from here a while ago!! I dosed for a 40g tank



mdwflyer said:


> Was there any fish in the tank for the last month?
> 
> Have you been doing any water changes since adding the FH?


No fish for over a month. I did a big WC before adding the FH as well as another 2 days later.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

If I were you, I would do a large water change right away... 50% today, and maybe 30 - 50% tomorrow. If your water conditions have gone out of wack. Often water changes can help and adding buffers as required. Duckweed or soft shelled pea's (microwave) can work for cases of swimbladder disease...but it sounds like you have tried.

I hope your lil Flowerhorn pulls through...

Drew


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I also tested my tap water and it is the same, low


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

So I did a 40% water change (not massive but significant)

rinsed out all the filter material in dechorinated water

replaced the floss

replaced the old ammonia remover

added carbon (I thought there was some in there but I guess I missed it last time)

added a small dose of "alkalinity up" to adjust the kh



.... and now I cross my fingers, hope he makes it.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

turn your temp up fh's prefer over 84 degreez, 
also, check for hex, <white poop> i had some small fh's and they all came in sick as ,,,, ,


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I regret to report that this fish has died... I'm so sad, I usually don't have trouble with fish, aside from discus all of mine do very well and even the discus lasted months


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Keri! Maybe ya need to go get a L128 to cheer you up 
RIP lil FH!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Sorry to hear that Keri! Maybe ya need to go get a L128 to cheer you up
> RIP lil FH!


lol, maybe 

I'm not ready to give up on FH yet tho, I would like to try again if I find a little one that catches my eye


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU has a huge shipment coming in Monday, I believe thats what Grant told me anyway.. might check with them Monday or Tues


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I live on the sunshine coast and we were just in Vancouver the past two weekends so probably not again for at least a week or two but if I am lucky there will still be one there for me.


----------

